# Chipmunks with Pellet Gun - License?



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

The question came up on the Michigan Gun Owners msg board. Here is the reply made there as taken from the current Huntling Reg booklet:


> 2006 Hunting Guide
> 
> A hunting license is not required when target practicing or sighting-in a
> firearm at an identifiable, artificially constructed target, and there is no attempt
> to take game.


----------



## Ed Michrina (Dec 25, 2002)

Alex it was last year. The area was not dedicated as a target rang. Keep in mind it was all dirt with a pond 1/4 to 1/2 mile in the background. I found cans and spent shotgun shells and spaced them out over 400 yards, kinda a walk back and forth shoot, attempting to judge distances. even shooting at a spent shell @ 50 yards would propel the shell to travel another 15 yards presenting a further shot. I was stopped at the end of the shoot. Gun was against my veh and I was walking back from picking up all the targets or trash I found to shoot at. being a pellet rifle It was in the 22 cal. at 980fps. She prob. watched me walking back setting up targets and shooting them as is walked to each one. I'm sure If I were a jerk she could have issued me a violation for hunting due to the distance I walked. The simple answer is, If I had a Small game license with me that day life would have been easy. I'm getting one This fall.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Ed Michrina said:


> Alex it was last year. The area was not dedicated as a target rang. Keep in mind it was all dirt with a pond 1/4 to 1/2 mile in the background. I found cans and spent shotgun shells and spaced them out over 400 yards, kinda a walk back and forth shoot, attempting to judge distances. even shooting at a spent shell @ 50 yards would propel the shell to travel another 15 yards presenting a further shot. I was stopped at the end of the shoot. Gun was against my veh and I was walking back from picking up all the targets or trash I found to shoot at. being a pellet rifle It was in the 22 cal. at 980fps. She prob. watched me walking back setting up targets and shooting them as is walked to each one. I'm sure If I were a jerk she could have issued me a violation for hunting due to the distance I walked. The simple answer is, If I had a Small game license with me that day life would have been easy. I'm getting one This fall.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

alex-v said:


> My understanding is that a Small Game License, or any license, is no longer needed if the person is target shooting on state land. The big point to remember is that the person HAS to be shooting at targets and the targets have to be reconginzable as targets. No just shooting off into the distance at an imaginary target.


This is true, as long as it is obvious that is all that's going on. There was no change in the law just Law Division Policy in which I chaired the policy committee and that recommendation was approved by Cheif Asher, it was his idea for the policy committee to discuss to begin with.


----------

